# SONY ALPHA A65 DSLR



## okwori12 (May 14, 2017)

Can Sony Alpha A65 camera be trusted for an entry level photo studio? can we compare it to Nikon D3300?


----------



## dxqcanada (May 14, 2017)

Umm, what do you mean by "trusted" ?


----------



## okwori12 (May 14, 2017)

dxqcanada said:


> Umm, what do you mean by "trusted" ?


Can it be used for a photo studio?


----------



## bogeyguy (May 14, 2017)

Lots of reviews at google. Sony Alpha SLT-A65


----------



## KmH (May 14, 2017)

okwori12 said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > Umm, what do you mean by "trusted" ?
> ...


_Any camera_ can be used in a photo studio.
Made in a studio photo quality is almost entirely about the photographers knowledge of photography, lighting, posing, and being able to use a camera within it's capabilities.


----------



## table1349 (May 14, 2017)

KmH said:


> okwori12 said:
> 
> 
> > dxqcanada said:
> ...


*Au contraire Pierre.  *This one won't.  No way to trigger lights.  Vivitar AquaShot Underwater Digital Camera 26693-BLUE-KM B&H


----------



## okwori12 (May 14, 2017)

Thanks much


----------



## goodguy (Jun 16, 2017)

okwori12 said:


> Thanks much


Why do you want the a65 over the D3300 ?
I see no logic in that.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 16, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > okwori12 said:
> ...




just use continous lighting.


----------

